# Another dress for ItZy



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

*Here is the finished second dress for my Girlie!*
*This one actually fits when she is standing up.*

*No stopping for modeling! A Girls gotta play!*










*Finally worn out enough for a little rest! But, mom could you please stop taking pictures!*


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

oh that is is pretty. it has little roses on it too.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww............she is gorgeous in her pretty new dress. So feminine.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh...it is soo cute, and she's soo cute in it. Yep... isn't it fun trying to chase them around with around with a camera. I still have't figured out how to keep em' still yet lol!!

Lori


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

ohhh i love that dress, and the model too


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Ginger you did a great job on that dress. She is so pretty. Duke sends a wink and woof ItZy's way Ginger and Duke


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone, my son said OMG that is an ugly dress! He said the fabric is bad, lol! I told him I am still using leftovers from an old stash of remnants to practice with. Oh, he said thats ok then if she's not gonna wear it in public, hahahah! I didn't tell him it was posted on a public forum, Lol!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 1, 2008)

You did an awesome job that dress is so pretty! I love the last pic Itzy is just adorable!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Bellasmom said:


> You did an awesome job that dress is so pretty! I love the last pic Itzy is just adorable!


Thats very kind, Thank You!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is the cutest, I love the material, Great Job.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Great job for a second attempt! I love the dress! and Itzy's way too adorable!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

awww both the dog and dress are so pretty


----------



## Ellego (May 2, 2008)

Oh ItzyBitzy... it's sooooo PRETTY!!!!
Wish I had a female Chi. I was soooo close to sewing a frock for my little Lego the other day! Wonder if he'll be upset if I made him wear one! LoL!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

very nice


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

how beautiful!! both Itzy and dress!! awww...i love it! and i want one lol!! xxx


----------

